# Pokemon XY Tournament!



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

*CONGRATULATIONS DISTORTED!!*













[yt]k1zjFfe2R_k[/yt]

P1 (Alvin) = BRN : P2 (Djinn) = Distorted​


_Updated 11/2; the last rule before the participants list has been updated_

Itâ€™s been over two weeks since Pokemon XYâ€™s been out, so how about we have a tournament to see how your team stands in the community? 

*Start Date:* Nov. 2, 12PM EST 9AM UTC-8, 5PM UTC(0), 6PM UTC+1

Matches must be done within 24 hours of the starting time. 

*Prize:* A group pic of you and your winning team, done by yours truly! 

*Rules:*

Two-Player Match

Single Battle

Flat Rules:


No. of Pokemon: 3
Pokemon level: Up to Lv. 50 (Levels are scaled down, but not up)
Special Pokemon: Banned (Yveltal, Mewtwo, etc.)
Same Pokemon: Banned
Same items: Banned
Handicap Off

*Best two out of three!*

------

*You can't change your team of six in between matches.* This means after the first match, you can't go and pick a new team of six specifically made to counter the other player. That'd be unfair.


Example of what's not allowed: You lose the first match. You go to your PC and switch out your team for another one. Then you start the second match with the player.
However, in between matches you're allowed change the three Pokemon you choose from the six you bring into the round.


Example: You lose the first match. Using the same team of six, you switch out the 3 Pokemon you sent out in the first match for the 3 unused Pokemon. You bring these 3 Pokemon to the second match.
You're allowed to switch out your team in between rounds.


Example: You win two out of three matches against your opponent and move on to the next round. You go to your PC and switch out your team for another one. Then you start the second round, facing a new player.
------

Matches can be done at any time during the 24 hour time span. *It is up to you to contact your opponent for the match.*

*Both players must announce the winner before the win can be recorded.* 

If youâ€™ve attempted to contact your opponent and they didnâ€™t respond, report that here. A win or loss will be determined on a case by case basis. 

If both players agree that they are unable to battle each other, players with no opponent in the current round _or players who have lost their match_ may be called upon to substitute. In the case of the latter, the player will be chosen at random.

------

*Participants:*

*Gibby* _[Gibby]:_ 5129-1563-8146
*Distorted* _[Djinn]:_ 0302-0063-2261 
*Teal* _[Nemo]:_ 2535-4806-1989
*CaptainCool* _[Mathias]:_ 2895-7679-6809
*DrDingo* _[Eddie]:_ 1977-0255-2764
*BRN* _[Alvin]:_ 5043-1750-5008
*Wither* _[Whit]:_ 1392-5264-0573
*Rain-Wizard* _[R-wiz]:_ 4854-6466-0547
*ManiacDrake* _[Drake]:_ 0087-3700-9353
*Arcane Reno* _[Shawn]:_ 3024-6068-9916 
*Lev1athan* _[Leviathan]:_ 2981-6233-6472
*Icky* _[Nick]:_4356-0556-2673
*Misomie* _[Heather]:_ 2938-6334-5545
*Harbinger* _[Dire Wolf]:_ 4656-6460-8244
*Avner* _[Avner]:_ 0516-8521-6614
*FenrirDarkWolf* _[Fenrir]:_ 0705-3164-9068
*Arclife* _[Xanocide]:_ 1521-2515-9304
*SirRob* _[SirRob]:_ 3394-4061-9856
*AlexxxLupo* _[Alex]:_0018-1479-3897




Post if youâ€™re interested, yeah? The tournament wonâ€™t have a strict schedule when it starts, so donâ€™t worry about time zones or anything.
I'll post more specific details about how match-ups will work once we've got some participants.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in! However I've gotta get a team together and ready before then.

Are legendaries allowed? I don't plan to use any, mind, just asking what to expect.

I'll probably get my ass kicked but it's all good fun.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 27, 2013)

Seeing this makes me really nervous, but I am very interested. I'll participate.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Great you guys! I wouldn't worry too much about having a strong team-- I think all of us are pretty much on the same boat at this point. 'Course, it doesn't hurt to prepare, either.

With flat battles, I believe -some- legendaries are allowed (That'd be Moltres, Zapdos and Articuno), but definitely not the main legendaries (Xerneas, Yveltal, Zygarde and Mewtwo). You might wanna double check though, do a flat battle and test it out!


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Flat rules... does that mean all pokemon set to level 50?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll add info about flat rules to the OP. 

No. of Pokemon: 3
Pokemon level: Up to Lv. 50 (Levels are scaled down, but not up)
Special Pokemon: Banned (Yveltal, Mewtwo, etc.)
Same Pokemon: Banned
Same items: Banned

I know it seems like a lot of rules, but it's the standard format used in official competitions... I wanted this to feel like an official thing!


----------



## Teal (Oct 27, 2013)

Awsome, count me in.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2013)

Glad to hear it Teal!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2013)

Will you get beaten up by some slutty furfag again?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 28, 2013)

I would be interested but as always, classes come first. I don't know how I would make fight times while still writing 30 pages of essays. Plus, my mind needs to be unfettered by distractions if I am going to do well in my classes and I probably would lose to someone who eats, sleeps, and breathes Pokemon more than I do. So I must respectfully decline but wish my best of luck to the participants and maybe sometime in the future, I'll join one of those Pokemon tournaments.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm, I have to work on Nov. 2nd... Usually I'm at home around 5pm, which is 4pm UTC or 10am US Central time.

I'm in for sure, I just hope this doesn't cause any inconveniences


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright, I'm in. I definitely gotta get a move on with my training now.
1977-0255-2764


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

Count me in, babycakes! 5043 1750 5008


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 28, 2013)

Just to clarify, using Mega Evolution is allowed, right? Are there any restrictions on which Mega Evos we can use?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Just to clarify, using Mega Evolution is allowed, right? Are there any restrictions on which Mega Evos we can use?



I don't really see a problem with Mega Evolutions. You can only use one Mega per battle and since they are still bound to their types you can counter them like any other Mon. They do get huge boosts but Flamethrower is still gonna do massive damage to Mega Venosaur^^
It also adds a new level of strategy! If you fight a team with three possible Mega Evolutions, which one is actually gonna get evolved? It's one more thing you have to prepare for.
And since legendaries are not allowed you don't have to worry about Mega Mewtwo.


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Using the distration of furfaggotry, I will defeat all! :V

I'm in! I'm not that great tbh but I think I can do fairly well with my team. Any idea in when this'll start? I'll need to plan accordingly, I'm 2/3 on complete pokemon movesets
Wither [Whit]: 1392-5264-0573


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes! Mega Evolutions are definitely allowed-- and encouraged!

The idea I've got for how matches will work is that people have to do their match-ups within 24 hours of the tournament's start. Then on Sunday we'll start round 2, and then I guess times can be a little more flexible going on, since that'd be a weekday. 

I think 12PM EST might be a good time to start the tournament, since that's daylight from the west coast to the UK.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think 12PM EST might be a good time to start the tournament, since that's daylight from the west coast to the UK.



12PM EST _may_ just be a little early for me. Usually I am home earlier than that but depending on how much I have to do it could be a little later than that.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> 12PM EST _may_ just be a little early for me. Usually I am home earlier than that but depending on how much I have to do it could be a little later than that.



Yeah, but we'll have 24 hours from that point to do our battles, so 'later' is fine. :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

If it's too early, then that's good! Just as long as it's not too late, 'cause that'd screw some people out on big chunk of time.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> Yeah, but we'll have 24 hours from that point to do our battles, so 'later' is fine. :3



That sounds good, I thought we were all supposed to start at that time :3 DERP!


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

You guys and your mega-evos. -_-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

Are Teal and I the only people not using Mega-evolved ubers?


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Are Teal and I the only people not using Mega-evolved ubers?


Probably. The only trained pokemon I have that can mego-evo is charizard. 
All the others are untouched at level 15. -_-


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Are Teal and I the only people not using Mega-evolved ubers?



I 'want' to use them, but none of the Pokemon I want to use have megaevolutions. :c

Do you guys have X, or Y?


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm definitely in. Any chance for an ass-whuppin


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> I 'want' to use them, but none of the Pokemon I want to use have megaevolutions. :c
> 
> Do you guys have X, or Y?


X


----------



## ManiacDrake (Oct 28, 2013)

Count me in. 0087-3700-9353  Name is Drake on Y.


----------



## BRN (Oct 28, 2013)

ohai drake <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Will you get beaten up by some slutty furfag again?









Herewegoagain.jpg


----------



## Crumble (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll join


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 28, 2013)

Hrm. I suppose I'll toss my hat into the ring here, though I'm barely far enough into the game yet. XP My FC is 3024-6068-9916


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2013)

BRN said:


> I 'want' to use them, but none of the Pokemon I want to use have megaevolutions. :c
> 
> Do you guys have X, or Y?



*good*

brepar ur angus

And I'm on X. I want an Aggron...


----------



## Symlus (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll also join. I'll add my FC later, I'm not with my 3DS right now.


----------



## Icky (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes yes yes. Sunday is gonna be tricky, but if said person would be willing to play early or late, I'm game. (Assuming I pass the first round, anyways :v)

4356-0556-2673. Message me here or PM and tell me if you add me so I can reply. :>


----------



## Crumble (Oct 28, 2013)

Icky said:


> Yes yes yes. Sunday is gonna be tricky, but if said person would be willing to play early or late, I'm game. (Assuming I pass the first round, anyways :v)
> 
> 4356-0556-2673. Message me here or PM and tell me if you add me so I can reply. :>



i added you. mine is 1349-5722-9533


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm game. :3

I'll ask my bf if he wants to participate as well.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh wow, thanks for joining up everyone! This is definitely gonna be fun.

--
Edit: Arcane Reno and Icky, could you guys give your trainer name? That'd help sort out any confusion once we start.

Yes Misomie, your bf can join too! As long as you're willing to communicate for him. 'Course he can make an account, too! 
Do you have his info?


----------



## Wither (Oct 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Are Teal and I the only people not using Mega-evolved ubers?


I'm not using em. 
None of the ones I want to use have megas.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

I might be using a mega-evo. If I can get it properly trained.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

@SirRob- Kay. I asked him and he said he'll think about it
(This is his first Generation so he's still learning the basics and stuff.)

I can easily communicate for him because I'll be over at his house that day anyways, lol. His FC is 2552 - 1236 - 2193.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh... if he's not sure about it, then I'll hold off on adding him. Don't wanna give anyone a free win if he backs out!


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm gonna add everyone that I haven't already.



SirRob said:


> Oh... if he's not sure about it, then I'll hold off on adding him. Don't wanna give anyone a free win if he backs out!


 Give it to me. I love free stuff.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll get a definite answer later. I know he's still on the fence about it because he likes to fight but doesn't want to be utterly crushed.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

He's afraid of a bunch of fuzzy people?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 28, 2013)

Fuzzy people are serious business. :V

He assumed we're all super advanced players. I don't blame him. He fought me once and got his butt handed to him.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh pshaw, it's not like anyone's gonna come in with perfect IV, EV trained, uber tier Pokemon, right? Certainly not!


----------



## Icky (Oct 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh pshaw, it's not like anyone's gonna come in with perfect IV, EV trained, uber tier Pokemon, right? Certainly not!



Well, yeah, you aren't participating :v

Anyways, Trainer Name is Nick, and I'm just gonna add everyone as well. More for the Friend Safari!


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

How I see this playing out:
Everyone uses decent pokemon. those who spent effort, time, and thought into their team will excell. The person with Protean Greninja, Mega Gengar, and other Uber OP pokemon will obliterate everyone. 
>.> Levi
(Also yes, I am very butthurt about Protean Greninja. Trying to one up that stupid frog is like playing hacky sack without any limbs.)


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh wow, thanks for joining up everyone! This is definitely gonna be fun.
> 
> --
> Edit: Arcane Reno and Icky, could you guys give your trainer name? That'd help sort out any confusion once we start.
> ...




The trainer name is Shawn. And Likewise, I'll add all of ya, and feel free to do the same with mine. ^^


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, hey, it's Reno. SIX's Arcanine copycat Reno already kicks my ass. I need Real Reno to kick my ass too :3c


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2013)

I added everybody off the list here, I seriously need to start training. I ain't even thought about a team yet! So much work to do D:


----------



## Crumble (Oct 29, 2013)

I haven't played a Pokemon game since ruby/sapphire and never knew about IV and EV stuff until a week or two ago.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm just EV training my second Pokemon right now :3 I'm pumped, and I'm definitely not gonna hold back. This is gonna be epic.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 29, 2013)

Is it too late to join in?
You all seem to be 15 layer deep in pokemon stats and abbreviations for things i have no idea what for but i just want to take part for shits in giggles 
No doubt one fairy will wipe me out 

Here's my thiny ma jig.

4656-6460-8244

I'll add anyone who i havent already for the friend safari at least.
Oh and whats a protean greninja?
Got one through a wonder trade the other day.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Oct 29, 2013)

Protean Greninja....it's a monster to deal with. The ability makes it so whatever move he is about to use will cause Greninja to become that type, example being if Greninja wants to use Extrasensory, a psychic move, Protean would kick in and turn Greninja into a psychic type, thereby getting a STAB to Extrasensory.


----------



## Avner (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late to join.

FC: 0516-8521-6614 Trainer name: Avner

Lookin' forward to this, though I'm sure I'll get my rump handed to me in the first round~


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Oh and whats a protean greninja?
> Got one through a wonder trade the other day.


Protean Greninja. They switch types to the move they use. 
Basically 
OP as fuck


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> *Protean Greninja. They switch types to the move they use*.
> Basically
> OP as fuck


Is it just when they are attacking, for the rest of the turn or until they attack again?


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Is it just when they are attacking, for the rest of the turn or until they attack again?


They switch right before executing the move (so it gets STAB on every move) and it stays that type until a move of a different type is used. 

Example:
Greninja uses Acrobatics. He becomes a flying type. Next turn he uses dark pulse which makes him a dark type. 

With the move set 'Acrobatics, Surf, Power Up Punch, Ice beam' he can be SE on nearly everything. Not only that but he also gets STAB on all of them. 
Greninja is also EXTREMELY fast and can be trained EVd to have a high atk/sp. Atk. 
He's capable of sweeping nearly every fucking team imaginable.

BUT I HAVE FOUND WEAKNESS! 
Aegislash Steel/Ghost. Unless he uses dark pulse... Then you're fucked. 

Also a Gale Wings Talonflame with brave bird or Acrobatics will gain priority for flying moves and can easily one-shot a Greninja.


. ... 


I spent 5 hours trying to figure out counters to Protean Greninja. Basically, there is none unless you know their move set beforehand. Even then it's really tricky to gain the upper hand on them. You have to predict their every move, otherwise you'll end up with a boot in the ass.


----------



## BRN (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> Also a Gale Wings Talonflame with brave bird or Acrobatics will gain priority for flying moves and can easily one-shot a Greninja.


focus sash
ice beam/stone edge/water shruiken


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

Yikes.


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

BRN said:


> focus sash
> ice beam/stone edge/water shruiken


No. Fuck you >:c


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, together with it's high speed and the Protean ability it really does seem really OP 
I am already curious what tier it's gonna be put into! Is it gonna be the second starter after Blaziken to be put into the UBER tier? :O


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Yeah, together with it's high speed and the Protean ability it really does seem really OP
> I am already curious what tier it's gonna be put into! Is it gonna be the second starter after Blaziken to be put into the UBER tier? :O


Protean Greninja's Tier:
Over used and abused.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 29, 2013)

Well looks like i know what pokemon i'll be using ^_^


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well looks like i know what pokemon i'll be using ^_^


GTFO


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> Protean Greninja's Tier:
> Over used and abused.



It's basically just as you said, you HAVE to know it's moveset to counter it, otherwise it could be any type. Ok, not _any_ type. It can learn moves from 13 out of 17 types through leveling up and TMs. So the only types it can't become are steel, fire, dragon and fairy.
But even if you do have something to counter it with you only have a 1 in 4 chance! Because of it's speed it can usually attack first and change it's type afterall.
It has the defense of a wet paper bag though. So as long as you manage to hit it with something strong that deals at least normal damage a 2HKO should be possible.



Harbinger said:


> Well looks like i know what pokemon i'll be using ^_^



If you play your cards right it really could give you a huge advantage in the tournament.


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Except, with Stab on anything Greninja can almost always OHKO most Mons. 
Although, as long as Greninja is not dark type, sucker punch can fuck him up. 

Illusion Zoroark to trick him ftw :3.
Although since Sucker Punch hits first he won't change types, therefore not very Effective. 

Although... Use protect first, then follow it with Sucker Punch stab Zoroark.. This could work fabulously

See, there is ways to easily beat him. Gale Wing Talonflame seems best tho


----------



## Teal (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> Although... Use protect first, then follow it with Sucker Punch stab Zoroark.. This could work fabulously


Unless he changed into something that resists dark.


----------



## Wither (Oct 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> Unless he changed into something that resists dark.


He can't use any Fairy moves, if he uses dark moves you'll Atleast live through it, the only real thing that he can use is fighting. But, I mean, if you illusion Zoroark into Talonflame he shouldn't use either


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 29, 2013)

Wither said:


> See, there is ways to easily beat him. Gale Wing Talonflame seems best tho



Of course^^ Greninja is not the fastest Pokemon afterall. Depending on a few stats my Jolteon should outspeed it for example. So if he gets to attack Greninja first and if he is still a water type it should be over pretty much instantly with either Thunder or Thunderbolt.

The Protean ability can be useful but you have to play your cards right to make it work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2013)

Since this is a tourney, how are we going to decide who plays against who til we get to the winner and runner-up?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 29, 2013)

Im going to give it a shot, i hate to be the nooby guy but you all know miles more than my 5 seconds worth of pokemon reading so im going to need every advantage i can take, even if the rest of my pokemon are going to suck


----------



## SirRob (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm gonna add everyone who signed up so far!


Gibby said:


> Since this is a tourney, how are we going to decide who plays against who til we get to the winner and runner-up?


I'm gonna be using random.org for the match-ups.

Also sign-ups will last until the tournament starts. No point in having some arbitrary deadline!


----------



## Crumble (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to withdraw. Since I'm so bad.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright, but I think you ought to reconsider. This is more about having fun than it is winning.


----------



## Wither (Oct 30, 2013)

I will destroy all of you with my ditto trio? 
Mwahahahaha! 

This tournament is more for fun guys, calm yo tits, sit back with us and play some pokermans.


I just enjoy theory crafting shit in every game I play. I still just use my favorite pokemon even if I know the weakness and could fix it. I'm sure no one will use a team full of OUs. They're all ugly :v


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 30, 2013)

Same, tbh up untill now i just caught a pokemon i thought looks neat and stuck with it spamming attack moves


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Alright, but I think you ought to reconsider. This is more about having fun than it is winning.


i guess i could stay, but half the people haven't added my friend code yet.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

:O
This seems fun and cool.
Is it possible that this wotter can join? :3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Another major problem of tournaments like this is that it will turn into a competition of who has logged in the most hours. Inevitably, the finalists will be the no-life-outside-of-the-games who have captured all the Legendaries, have all the battle items, and have Pokemon super-grinded to lvl. 100. Your typical "I'll play an hour or two just to relieve stress" college student will be no match for the Pokemon lifer who lives in his mother's basement, owns the walkthrough, and has already beaten the game.

Also, tournaments collapse if the number of entrants is not a power of 2. If 17 people show up by the deadline, one guy has to sit out.

Now that I've had my peace, my friend code is 3668-8705-4497. I will* NOT *participate in this tournament but for the occasional battle or trade, I would love to play, just as soon as I can figure out how to connect my 3ds to the Internet, which again, I will have to wait until after the tournament starts to do.


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Another major problem of tournaments like this is that it will turn into a competition of who has logged in the most hours. Inevitably, the finalists will be the no-life-outside-of-the-games who have captured all the Legendaries, have all the battle items, and have Pokemon super-grinded to lvl. 100. Your typical "I'll play an hour or two just to relieve stress" college student will be no match for the Pokemon lifer who lives in his mother's basement, owns the walkthrough, and has already beaten the game.
> 
> Also, tournaments collapse if the number of entrants is not a power of 2. If 17 people show up by the deadline, one guy has to sit out.


The pokemon will all be changed to level 50. (Which with exp. all is an easy to accomplish thing on it's own). EV training is reletivly quick so is getting items.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> The pokemon will all be changed to level 50. (Which with exp. all is an easy to accomplish thing on it's own). EV training is reletivly quick so is getting items.



Still, a competitive advantage will belong to the ones who have already captured the Kalosian legendaries or imported the Unovans. Recovery items and massive amounts of Revives could turn the games into wars of attrition.


----------



## Icky (Oct 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Still, a competitive advantage will belong to the ones who have already captured the Kalosian legendaries or imported the Unovans. Recovery items and massive amounts of Revives could turn the games into wars of attrition.



Yveltal and Xerneas are banned.
You can't use items on your pokemon in battle, including revives.

Your point, again?

Edit: if you want to trade or battle outside of the tournament, post in the general PokÃ©mon thread. This thread is pretty obviously for the tournament only.


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Still, a competitive advantage will belong to the ones who have already captured the Kalosian legendaries or imported the Unovans. Recovery items and massive amounts of Revives could turn the games into wars of attrition.


You can't use revives in a player vs player match.
PokÃ©mon from before X/Y cannot be transferred yet. And the legends aren't that strong. (Plus for this tourney we're not using them)

Have you actually _played_ the new games?


Dammit Icky you ninja'd me. >:[


----------



## Icky (Oct 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> Dammit Icky you ninja'd me. >:[



And I don't even have a Greninja. :3c


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> And I don't even have a Greninja. :3c


I have access to two friend safaris that have the middle frog thing. I'm gonna get one with that overpowered ability. >:]


----------



## Icky (Oct 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> I have access to two friend safaris that have the middle frog thing. I'm gonna get one with that overpowered ability. >:]



DO EITHER OF THEM HAVE SLOWPOKE


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

I might sign up and get my ass whipped just for the hell of it c: With how well it's going so far I can see my team getting to lvl50 in time.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

I can't even win one battle with random people


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Crumble said:


> i guess i could stay, but half the people haven't added my friend code yet.


Okay!



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> :O
> This seems fun and cool.
> Is it possible that this wotter can join? :3


Sure!



AlexxxLupo said:


> I might sign up and get my ass whipped just for the hell of it c: With how well it's going so far I can see my team getting to lvl50 in time.


Go ahead!

I'll need a definitive yes to add you guys though. Legal purposes. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll need a definitive yes to add you guys though. Legal purposes. [noparse][/noparse]



I'll give a definitive yes/no on the 1st. I'll be back 'home' home then and I have a better internet connection I can test out. If it doesn't work there, I won't sign up. And the access point seems to be too far away in this flat D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

Crumble said:


> I can't even win one battle with random people



Don't worry too much, it's all for good fun. Winning is just a bonus. I might get whipped too since there's a lot of experienced competitive players involved. Even if you do get whipped you might get some decent advice, or at least get some insight when we talk about the results.


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2013)

Crumble said:


> I can't even win one battle with random people


It's all about the fun of playing. I know I'm gonna get my ass handed to me but I'm still gonna compete. 



Icky said:


> DO EITHER OF THEM HAVE SLOWPOKE


Nope. :/ Just Floatzle, Bidoof's evo and the frog.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2013)

Only now have I realised that the rules say *3* pokemon! 
I was preparing a full-blown team of 6!

.. I need to revise my strategy.


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2013)

Best two out of three?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Teal said:


> Best two out of three?


Yup. First one to two wins moves on. That way if someone wins through sheer luck, you've got another chance.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Only now have I realised that the rules say *3* pokemon!
> I was preparing a full-blown team of 6!
> 
> .. I need to revise my strategy.



Get a spread of 6 anyway.

Part of the competitive game is picking a 3 to match the other team's 3 that you can't actually see (but you can see the full 6, just not their stats or movesets).

Think of it as a sort of gamble. There's a bit of prediction involved. 
_
"I have two grass types in my team so I bet he's not going to use his water-type, so he may take his Charizard, so in that case it'd be wise if I ignored my grass types for this game and took one of my rock types or better yet, one of my electric types so I can take on his water type AND his Charizard..."_


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

K so...
If I'm getting this right, the contest starts on Saturday, and will go on how long?
Since I'm still in school and all.

Mostly the only thing that would get me is schedule, and if it won't conflict with my school, then it's a yes.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> K so...
> If I'm getting this right, the contest starts on Saturday, and will go on how long?
> Since I'm still in school and all.
> 
> Mostly the only thing that would get me is schedule, and if it won't conflict with my school, then it's a yes.


Starts Saturday at 12 PM EST. You can do your match at any time between then and Sunday at 12 PM, when the next round starts.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Starts Saturday at 12 PM EST. You can do your match at any time between then and Sunday at 12 PM, when the next round starts.



Damn, that reminds me. Do later rounds take place on weekdays? I have internet troubles on a weekday.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Damn, that reminds me. Do later rounds take place on weekdays? I have internet troubles on a weekday.


Yeah but they'll be more lenient since there won't be a lot of players.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah but they'll be more lenient since there won't be a lot of players.



Damn. Will let you know. I might go hunting around the building to try and find the access point :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Starts Saturday at 12 PM EST. You can do your match at any time between then and Sunday at 12 PM, when the next round starts.



waet a minot

Is that noon or midnight?

ed: actually I can't be fucked with the timezones, I'm just gonna lurk in here til something pops up.


----------



## Icky (Oct 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Get a spread of 6 anyway.
> 
> Part of the competitive game is picking a 3 to match the other team's 3 that you can't actually see (but you can see the full 6, just not their stats or movesets).
> 
> ...



So you bring a team of 6 and choose 3 from there? Can you change the 6 at any point?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Starts Saturday at 12 PM EST. You can do your match at any time between then and Sunday at 12 PM, when the next round starts.



Alright. Then I'm in!
Even though I might lose. XD


----------



## Misomie (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder if I can have my X team ready by the battle. That way I'll have 12 battle ready mons to switch it up between battles. >


----------



## Arclife (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah Id love to join. My FC is 1521-2515-9304 :3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll add you and Fenrir. [noparse][/noparse]
If you could post your trainer name, that'd be helpful.



Icky said:


> So you bring a team of 6 and choose 3 from there? Can you change the 6 at any point?


You can't change the 3 once you're in a battle, but you can pick differently in the second match.
Oh, speaking of which, I should probably add this--

*You can't change your team of six when you're doing your matches.* Meaning after the first match, you can't go and pick a new team specifically made to counter the other player. That'd be unfair. However you're free to rotate the three you pick -from- your full team in between matches.
If you do your matches consecutively, this problem won't come up-- I just wanted to clarify. 


What you CAN do is switch out your team in between rounds. You face new players each round, so using a different team isn't an issue.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright, I know I didn't explain that well... I updated the OP with information on switching out your Pokemon. Hopefully it's clear.



Gibby said:


> waet a minot
> 
> Is that noon or midnight?
> 
> ed: actually I can't be fucked with the timezones, I'm just gonna lurk in here til something pops up.


Would be noon. I posted times in other time zones in the OP, hopefully they're accurate.


----------



## Crumble (Oct 30, 2013)

i don't see my name in the list.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry! I thought you were still unsure about joining. I'll add you back onto the list.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Oct 30, 2013)

Wither said:


> Oh, hey, it's Reno. SIX's Arcanine copycat Reno already kicks my ass. I need Real Reno to kick my ass too :3c



Heheh, yes, I am indeed that same Reno! I don't have much of an XY team yet, but we'll have to see! ^^


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll add you and Fenrir. [noparse][/noparse]
> If you could post your trainer name, that'd be helpful.



Meep!
It's just Fenrir.


----------



## Arclife (Oct 31, 2013)

My IGN is Xanocide by the way xP


----------



## Wither (Oct 31, 2013)

So uh. 
It took me this long to even figure out what 3 pokermans I was gonna use. Apparently 3 more to go! :v
... 
:'(


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm nervous now. Nobody here knows how competitive I get yet,  and I don't want to prove it D:


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2013)

If Sticks and Doctor don't give birth to a decent bebe, I'mma be facing this tournament with two crippling weaknesses instead of one.

And I still need to figure out a way to assassinate the second. Aaaaa! :C


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2013)

Question!
Same items: Banned
Does that mean I can only have one Pokermann with a mega stone?

Also, do we have to announce our team of 3?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Question!
> Same items: Banned
> Does that mean I can only have one Pokermann with a mega stone?
> 
> Also, do we have to announce our team of 3?


You can have multiple Pokemon holding Mega Stones, but keep in mind that only one can be used in a battle.

No, you don't have to announce your team! Team Preview does a good enough job doing that anyway, haha.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You can have multiple Pokemon holding Mega Stones, but keep in mind that only one can be used in a battle.
> 
> No, you don't have to announce your team! Team Preview does a good enough job doing that anyway, haha.



Ah good, so I can make my whole team holding them! But am I gonna do that? Who knows! :V

That is what I thought as well.

Personally I still would have preferred 6vs6 double battles by the way :3 Those seem like more fun!


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey, Rob-butt, the rules about 'switching teams' can be summarised more efficiently as, "you cannot use a PC until your round ends". Friendly suggestion.~


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2013)

Objection!

The player can switch between their party and the battle box without the use of a PC.


----------



## BRN (Oct 31, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Objection!
> 
> The player can switch between their party and the battle box without the use of a PC!


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

When we finding out out first matches? I'm raring to go now - My body is ready.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> When we finding out out first matches? I'm raring to go now - My body is ready.


When the tournament starts. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> When we finding out out first matches? I'm raring to go now - My body is ready.


Same here. I've got my team all set up- and my body is Eddie. :V
^ Sorry, I just had to make that pun. Problem is, I'm not sure if I want to battle against any FAF members yet in case they find out my team, movesets, items, and strategy.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 1, 2013)

TBH im not too sure i want to carry on. Been having practise runs on the gamespot passed couple of days, every single time i might bring down 1 pokemon and lose all of mine in one or two moves.
Super effective attacks barely dent opposing pokemon despite me using fully trained ones, there isnt any point, i thought it might be a laugh but its just becoming embarassing.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

You're taking this too seriously! You're not playing against strangers, you're playing against friends, yeah? The point isn't winning, the point is having fun-- having an event that we can all join in on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

And even if you lose to someone during the tourney, there's no reason why you can't battle someone else participating in this for shits n gigs while it's going on, surely?

And I'm going to pretend it's serious, cos I would _like_ to win. I'm not too fussed if I lose. Unless I lose the first match. :V


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

I think everyone has a better chance than me of winning a match, since I only HAVE 3 Pokemons


----------



## Icky (Nov 1, 2013)

So far, pretty much everyone participating has said the same thing. "I don't know if I should participate, I'm not very good." We're all kinda lackadaisical about the whole competition, for the most part.

...In other news, EV training Special Defense suuuuuucks.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 1, 2013)

I just felt like i would waste everyone elses time going up against me being nuked in one move. I'll stick around, my pokemon _look_ cool at least.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

The main fun of it is participating. I'd love to win, but since I don't see it happening I'd rather just battle someone for the conversation after. You never know, the person who beats you could become a good friend.

Or your new rival, of course. But still, optimism.


----------



## Teal (Nov 1, 2013)

People need to become rivals with each other so I can ship them.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> People need to become rivals with each other so I can ship them.




The Ash and Gary of FAF? Only time will tell....


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess i was just feeling competive, because after all...





_
I want to be, the very best..._


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking at a few of the posts above, I might as well say that by no means am I expecting to win. Let's be honest here, losing a friendly tournament is not gonna get you ridiculed, but winning would indeed be glorious.


----------



## Os (Nov 1, 2013)

If I'm free, count me in!  Just note me on my FA page beforehand.  I've been doped up on painkillers for my tooth, so I might forget. 

www.furaffinity.net/user/Os


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, no! Sorry, you're responsible for your own attendance, son! You'd also need to post your FC too.

Speaking of which, I'm gonna sign myself up. There's no way I'm gonna have my planned team in time, but I'm not gonna let that stop me! :d


----------



## Icky (Nov 1, 2013)

So what happens when you win? :v


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

I won't win, but runner up will get the prize.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, no! Sorry, you're responsible for your own attendance, son! You'd also need to post your FC too.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm gonna sign myself up. There's no way I'm gonna have my planned team in time, but I'm not gonna let that stop me! :d


I assumed that you were going to anyway. 
Speaking of which, if you're gonna sign up, you'd probably have to make sure Os is in on it, otherwise there'll be an odd number of participants.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

There's gonna be people who will automatically move on in certain rounds. I'll be more specific tomorrow.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks like I can access the internet! And with only a few levels to go between my 3 Pokemons, I am officially entering the tournament =D

0018-1479-3897

(Everyone feel free to add me!)

Edit: My in-game name is Alex


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

Great!

---

By the way, tomorrow daylight saving ends. Will that affect the European times?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Great!
> 
> ---
> 
> By the way, tomorrow daylight saving ends. Will that affect the European times?


It's already ended here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Looks like I can access the internet! And with only a few levels to go between my 3 Pokemons, I am officially entering the tournament =D
> 
> 0018-1479-3897
> 
> ...



Friended you, yo

I've also added Falaffel, Icky, Levie, and I forget who else. ._.

If anyone's added me without me responding to them, can I ask y'all to tell me so I can put your code in? That'd be graaand


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> It's already ended here.


That means the times are off by an hour-- I'll update the European times. Sorry about that!


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

But they'll stop being off by an hour this weekend >.<

At the moment, our timezone is GMT, whereas yours is EST+1 - that's all the information folks should need.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That means the times are off by an hour-- I'll update the European times. Sorry about that!


Wait a sec. I might not be an expert here, but in the UK we changed our clocks to be an hour back, not forward. Shouldn't it be 3PM UTC over here, and not 5PM?
EDIT- Wait a sec, I think I'm wrong. But I'm not certain. This time zone thing confuses me.

If it helps, the time here right now is 10:53 PM.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

Right now you're 4 hours ahead of me. Tomorrow, since I'm moving my clock back an hour, you'll be 5 hours ahead of me. 

*I updated the rules.* They're the last set of rules before the participants list.


----------



## BRN (Nov 1, 2013)

We're four hours ahead of the East Coast, Dingo, and this weekend when their clocks go back we'll return to the normal 5 hours.

ED: greninja'd


----------



## Crumble (Nov 1, 2013)

I won't be able to join, something happened and I will be busy all weekend.


----------



## Icky (Nov 1, 2013)

Woah, I just looked at the player list, and shit's getting reeeeeal. Anyone else pumped?

...anyone else still trying to get ready? .-.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2013)

Crumble said:


> I won't be able to join, something happened and I will be busy all weekend.


Alright, I'll take you off the list.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

Alright. Time to put all these friend codes in my DS now.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> Woah, I just looked at the player list, and shit's getting reeeeeal. Anyone else pumped?
> 
> ...anyone else still trying to get ready? .-.



I'm torn between panic at being completely unprepared for any serious threats, and excitement at the participation.

The day of reckoning is upon us, and my balls are ready. Pokeballs, that is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm really just curious to find out who my oponent is gonna be. 
By which I mean I am curious to find out who is gonna end me within 5 turns :3


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

Well been practicing against randoms this morning. Every single dirty mother fucker i went up against deystroyed me with no effort and without having more than 1 faint. Would be nice if there was just 1 game i wasnt piss poor pathetic at. I've trained them in defense and sp defence, yet my pokemon nearly die in 1 not very effective attack. Is there anything effective against fairies other than steel? had a "super effective attack" on a fairy that didnt even knock off a quarter of its health...


----------



## Wither (Nov 2, 2013)

I got every mega stone in one day (one hour. What a stupid mechanic >.>) and planed on catching a Houndoom, level him up, catch a Syther, level him, find a metal plating to evolve him, level up my Gabite to Garchomp. Yeah, non of that happened. 

Also wanted to get a Togekiss and Exploud. 
Didn't happen either. 


Apparently Super training takes a fuck tin of time, especially since one of my pokemon had FUCKING RAPID FIRE BALLS in the regimens which make it FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE. 

But I'm basically ready for most things, there's still a few things that'll instantly fuck my ass, but I'm holding onto the hope that no one has those teams. 

I.E.  Tyranitar, Mega Garchomp, and Gliscor (etc.) 
Then again, how can you really handle that group of pure ass rape? 



I am rambling again. Non of that even matters. I like my team as is. Although, it could use a nice Scizor is for nothing more than typing and Mega evo


----------



## Wither (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well been practicing against randoms this morning. Every single dirty mother fucker i went up against deystroyed me with no effort and without having more than 1 faint. Would be nice if there was just 1 game i wasnt piss poor pathetic at. I've trained them in defense and sp defence, yet my pokemon nearly die in 1 not very effective attack. Is there anything effective against fairies other than steel? had a "super effective attack" on a fairy that didnt even knock off a quarter of its health...



Poison. With the exception of Mawile. Mawile is weak to fighting, Ground, and fire


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

Wither said:


> Poison. With the exception of Mawile. Mawile is weak to fighting, Ground, and fire


I now suddenly love poison types.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm gonna edit the last rule before the participants list, since with the bracket I made, my bit about substitutions won't really work out smoothly. 

If both players agree that they are unable to battle each other, players with no opponent in the current round _or players who have lost their match_ may be called upon to substitute. In the case of the latter, the player will be chosen at random.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been battling a bit, recently.

It seems like I'm evenly matched with most players, except the Japanese ones.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Sign-ups are closed, making the bracket now. Match-ups will be posted in about half an hour.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Am excite.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, my match-up was really forceful about being matched up with me. It came up in random.org _three times in a row._


----------



## Avner (Nov 2, 2013)

Tournament theme music time. I nominate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItKxjn57YQ :3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

*Rain-Wizard VS Icky !
BRN VS AlexxxLupo !
Teal VS ManiacDrake !
Lev1athan VS DrDingo !
Arcane Reno VS Harbinger !
SirRob VS Gibby !
Arclife VS Misomie !
Wither VS CaptainCool !
Distorted VS FenrirDarkWolf !
Avner has no opponent this round.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

oh shit


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

SHit just got real! O_O


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

I like what you did with the tournament diagram. Makes it more exciting. I'm so ready for this.


----------



## Avner (Nov 2, 2013)

Aww, a by in the first round? Feels like I'm cheating. Ah well. Good luck to everyone who has a battle... 'cept whoever gets to destroy me in the second round. Bad luck to you. :3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

You might get called for a match if some people can't battle each other-- I'll contact you if that happens.

OKAY GIBBY YOU READY OR WHAT?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You might get called for a match if some people can't battle each other-- I'll contact you if that happens.
> 
> OKAY GIBBY YOU READY OR WHAT?!



I GUESS YEAH uh OKAY

I didn't actually get to get the movesets I wanted but I can go through I guess?


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Icky eh, prepare thy body, bird.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm scared. Wither knows what he is doing and was breeding Pokermans. I MUST TRUST MY MONS! (Although I am pretty sure I'm screwed :V)


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

Sergals are known for rape.

I don't desire rape. 

GL Alex! :3


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

So 24 hours from now right? curre tly eating my tea, will be on after though. And great, an obvious poke fan, im fucked


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

BRN said:


> Sergals are known for rape.
> 
> I don't desire rape.
> 
> GL Alex! :3



I'll do my best to control myself, but I can't say the same about my Pokemans.

Also, I add the FC in the DS menu, right? (Also this is a fantastic time to get internet problems)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I GUESS YEAH uh OKAY
> 
> I didn't actually get to get the movesets I wanted but I can go through I guess?


Oh, if you're not ready, we can battle later! It'd give me more time to finesse my team, too.

Remember, it's best two out of three, so we've still got at least one more match to do.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, if you're not ready, we can battle later! It'd give me more time to finesse my team, too.



Lel nah

If I'm gonna be ready I'd need a whole different team :u

My Cockodile has failed me


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> So 24 hours from now right? curre tly eating my tea, will be on after though. And great, an obvious poke fan, im fucked


Yes, 24 hours! We've got all day to battle.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

Alright Distorted, let's do this! 
You know... Whenever you get online...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Lel nah
> 
> If I'm gonna be ready I'd need a whole different team :u
> 
> My Cockodile has failed me


So are we battling later, or should I record the results now? Honestly, I could've seen the match going very differently with the right strategy.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

So, what battle music is everybody gonna have on during the battles? I know I'm definitely gonna be rocking out to the Elite Four theme.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> So, what battle music is everybody gonna have on during the battles? I know I'm definitely gonna be rocking out to the Elite Four theme.



I always have my 2DS muted :V


----------



## Wither (Nov 2, 2013)

I, uh, passed out while Battling the elite four. 
Sorry bout that CC, I'm a ready now tho.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> So are we battling later, or should I record the results now? Honestly, I could've seen the match going very differently with the right strategy.



I'm always happy to duke it out and get some tips (even during this period), but I think I lost fair and square if you're going to be recording this. So I'm cool with battling again, but go ahead and write me off as defeated. 

I mean, we're past the deadline so I don't think it'd be fair if anyone could have rematches cos suddenly you'll get people all over calling for rematches and it'll just get messy from there.



DrDingo said:


> So, what battle music is everybody gonna have on  during the battles? I know I'm definitely gonna be rocking out to the  Elite Four theme.



I just put this on, which started and ended at the appropriate times, which was nice.


----------



## Arclife (Nov 2, 2013)

AlrightyMisomie, we can battle as soon as I get home from work at around 6 PM EST


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm always happy to duke it out and get some tips (even during this period), but I think I lost fair and square if you're going to be recording this. So I'm cool with battling again, but go ahead and write me off as defeated.
> 
> I mean, we're past the deadline so I don't think it'd be fair if anyone could have rematches cos suddenly you'll get people all over calling for rematches and it'll just get messy from there.
> 
> ...


It's not about rematches Gibby, the rules say best two out of three-- So you're not technically out of this yet unless you forfeit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

BRN, I'm gonna have to mess about with the router before I can do anything, and with my bro on his Xbox that might take some persuasion. Will keep you notified.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> It's not about rematches Gibby, the rules say best two out of three-- So you're not technically out of this yet unless you forfeit.



OH roger that, let me get back on


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Wither said:


> I, uh, passed out while Battling the elite four.
> Sorry bout that CC, I'm a ready now tho.



I'm making dinner now though, I have to keep an eye on that.
It's not gonna take long, I'll let you know when I'm ready (to be destroyed) :3


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> BRN, I'm gonna have to mess about with the router before I can do anything, and with my bro on his Xbox that might take some persuasion. Will keep you notified.



We got a day, and I don't mind.~ Send me an FAF note when you're game.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

That, THAT was a paper thin margin.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Almost.

_Almost._

GG though, yo. If only I didn't pick Riachu. I got it again this time cos I was worried about your Lapras. 2effective4me


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

BRN said:


> We got a day, and I don't mind.~ Send me an FAF note when you're game.



Will do. I'll have the internet to myself about 6 onwards so I'll try then.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Almost.
> 
> _Almost._


I was _terrified_ when you sent out your last Pokemon, especially with mine paralyzed. If I hadn't worked to get a perfect Defense IV, you would've won.



Gibby said:


> GG though, yo. If only I didn't pick Riachu. I got it again this time cos I was worried about your Lapras. 2effective4me


Lapras is weak to half your team though!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I was _terrified_ when you sent out your last Pokemon, especially with mine paralyzed. If I hadn't worked to get a perfect Defense IV, you would've won.



I was honestly surprised that Riachu's static actually did anything to your Garchomp.

I like to use him mostly for paralysing things as well as type coverage, so I woulda used nuzzle. Deals damage, accuracy of 100, and always paralyses. Sounds pretty useful when compared to thunder wave.

My Tyrantrum wasn't specially bred for natures, IVs, or even given proper EV training. But if it had an attack boosting nature at least, we'd be doing our third battle right now. :n



SirRob said:


> Lapras is weak to half your team though!



Oh hey yeah

lol ice


----------



## Icky (Nov 2, 2013)

GG R-Wiz! Almost had me there for a sec! 

Anyway though, Round Uno: Ickyburd is victorious.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Well played indeed. But aaarg, I should of seen that megahorn switch coming. Dumb plays.


----------



## Symlus (Nov 2, 2013)

Dr. Dingo: give me a couple seconds to wake up and I'll be ready to fight you.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

GG Distorted.
I came into this, knowing I was gonna lose. But I had fun anyway! :3


----------



## Distorted (Nov 2, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> GG Distorted.
> I came into this, knowing I was gonna lose. But I had fun anyway! :3



I enjoyed it too Fenrir. You have some pretty cool names for your pokemon. 

On to round 2 then.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I enjoyed it too Fenrir. You have some pretty cool names for your pokemon.
> 
> On to round 2 then.



All my Pokemon are named after my friends, like Arclife and Wrobel. 
Tbh, I'm looking forward to see who wins.
And maybe battling some of the others that lose in the first round for fun. :3


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

Reno where did you go?
Are you Shawn?


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

Well whoeever that was Shawn won, i lost round 1.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

I lost the 2nd round...
Communication was intterupted as it ended, but Shawn still wins 2 - 0.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I lost the 2nd round...




GG! ^^


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, Lev1athan, that was an awesome set of games!

For the official record, I won against Lev1athan. It went down to the third match, last pokemon on each side!


----------



## Symlus (Nov 2, 2013)

First round, Dr, Dingo.
Second round, myself.
Third round, Dr. Dingo.

For everybody who doesn't know, Aegislash is the Pokemon of the gods.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Reno where did you go?
> Are you Shawn?


The trainer names are posted in the participants list.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Good one BRN. I had/have no ides what type Fortune is D=


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

I woke up late today. -_-

I'm ready when you are Maniac.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, it feels great just to win the first round. Still, I'm pretty sure I'm going down before the final. I'm almost certain of it.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Good one BRN. I had/have no ides what type Fortune is D=



Nobody does. Even I don't! Gl with our remaining battles.~


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Why did I think Sucker Punch was a Dark move?

Oh shit... it is. For some reason I did a stupid and thought Psychics were immune to Dark...

Knew I was done when I saw Garchomp


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

OHHH BOY! 1:1 between Wither and I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Good game! I can never stand up to a Garchomp =P

BRN won this round 2-1


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Good game! I can never stand up to a Garchomp =P
> 
> BRN won this round 2-1


Your Lucario was terrifying! >_< 

Very good game, girl. <3 Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

BRN said:


> Your Lucario was terrifying! >_<
> 
> Very good game, girl. <3 Thanks for the fun!



Maxed EV's in Attack and Speed ^.^ I did pretty well given the time and movesets I had to work with =P


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

AND I'M OUT! XD
But that was a great match. Wither won 2:1. 1:0, 0:2 and 1:0 to be exact. Although the last fight was more like 1/2:0 XD 
I was locked into Thunderbolt because of Choice Specs, but I highly doubt that Jolteon would have taken out your Aegislash with Hidden Power fire in one hit.
Great game!


----------



## Wither (Nov 2, 2013)

That was fucking intense. That was down to the wire. I'm no good against a Garchomp though I'll be honest. I thought I was fucked so hard. 

Good game!


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

MFW


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Wither said:


> That was fucking intense. That was down to the wire. I'm no good against a Garchomp though I'll be honest. I thought I was fucked so hard.
> 
> Good game!



My Mons have mediocre IVs because I have no idea how breeding works and I also have no clue how EV training works so I tried to go for strategy instead. All things considered I think that worked out OK! Sure I lost but you didn't exactly destroy me either X3


----------



## Wither (Nov 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> First round, Dr, Dingo.
> Second round, myself.
> Third round, Dr. Dingo.
> 
> For everybody who doesn't know, Aegislash is the Pokemon of the gods.



If he's proper EVd and Natured (and IVs) yeah. Mine however is not. But I found a reset Bag so now I can properly ev train.



CaptainCool said:


> My Mons have mediocre IVs because I have no idea how breeding works and I also have no clue how EV training works so I tried to go for strategy instead. All things considered I think that worked out OK! Sure I lost but you didn't exactly destroy me either X3



Only my Talonflame is properly IV'd EV'd and Natured. The other two are completely ev'd from battling so it's awful, and I checked their IVs... They are literally the lowest they can be. And they're natures are completely wrong.


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

Why did I forget Sylveon? WHY?


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy crap that frog Teal. o.o


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

I lost. I am going to kick myself all day for forgetting Sylveon.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 2, 2013)

Hell of a 3 games. Well done. Very very happy to have faced ya. ^.^ 

Round 1. Drake
Round 2. Teal
Round 3. Drake


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

Indeed, that was fun.


Anyone want a Protean Froakie?
I have a ton left over from hatching eggs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> Indeed, that was fun.
> 
> 
> Anyone want a Protean Froakie?
> I have a ton left over from hatching eggs.



I would love one, I wanted to experiment with a Protean frog for some time now :3
You want something specific in return?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> Indeed, that was fun.
> 
> 
> Anyone want a Protean Froakie?
> I have a ton left over from hatching eggs.


I'm interested. :3


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll trade them for Spritzee and Skrelp, Omanyte and Kabuto.

I'll trade later because I have to go do something. -_-


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

My protean was pathetic, waste of time training him, everyone could probably do it way better though, wonder if i should give up mine for trade.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> My protean was pathetic, waste of time training him, everyone could probably do it way better though, wonder if i should give up mine for trade.


I dunno about pathetic, Lev1athan's Greninja won the second round for him, and it really made me panic in the final game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'll trade them for Spritzee and Skrelp, Omanyte and Kabuto.
> 
> I'll trade later because I have to go do something. -_-



I'd trade but I have no idea how to get any of those ;-;

Kabuto is my love


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 2, 2013)

I havent beaten anyone who wasnt an npc, i thought he needed the sp attack brought up, but it doesnt do much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I havent beaten anyone who wasnt an npc, i thought he needed the sp attack brought up, but it doesnt do much.



Are you using physical moves?

If you're EV training it takes 4 EV points to get a measly +1 to the stat. You need to be hitting in the hundreds to make really noticable differences, and these have to be stats your PokÃ©mon is using a lot as to not be a waste. Each PokÃ©mon has like... 510 available points for EV training. My Krookodile has like 250 in attack, and the rest in speed, as both of those stats are his focus. Take advantage of STAB i.e. Same Type Attack Bonuses. If you're fighting a normal type and you have a choice between your own normal move or a water move for your water type and both moves have the same base damage and use the same attack stat, the water move will be superior by a whole half.

Build upon your strengths, use the moves/tactics that fit your strengths, and look to exploit the enemy's weaknesses in both types and stats.

It's not exactly easy, but I got pretty close to beating Rob, as well as beating a lot of people online. But before that I got my ass handed to me a lot.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 2, 2013)

ManiacDrake said:


> Hell of a 3 games. Well done. Very very happy to have faced ya. ^.^
> 
> Round 1. Drake
> Round 2. Teal
> Round 3. Drake




Oooh! Oooh!  I'd love one!

EDIT: I dunno if I have access to the pokemon you're looking for yet though. Have to check.

EDIT 2: Oh, they're all Y exclusives. XD


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like we only have one more match to go!


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Damn, Reno. Not a tournament match, but that was quite a punch you packed.


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd be cool with some pokemon with hidden abilities as well.
Let me tell you it took forever to get my Greninja.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 2, 2013)

Aww, man. You guys make me wish I kept playing Pokemanz instead of do the studyings. :[

Also; who's left in the tournament? Kind of hard to tell in the OP right now. 

Double also; How the heck did you guys keep track of everything in this?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 2, 2013)

> Damn, Reno. Not a tournament match, but that was quite a punch you packed.



T'was quite the battle! All teh switches. 



> I'd be cool with some pokemon with hidden abilities as well.




Welp~ Don't have many of those either, save the same one everyone has. XP I could offer you a Fennekin or a noibat, or try and catch/breed something.


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> T'was quite the battle! All teh switches.



Not wrong. My Umbreon was dead weight, I would have loved to have my wake me up before you gogoat on the team instead


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Aww, man. You guys make me wish I kept playing Pokemanz instead of do the studyings. :[
> 
> Also; who's left in the tournament? Kind of hard to tell in the OP right now.
> 
> Double also; How the heck did you guys keep track of everything in this?


I'm gonna update the image once everyone's done their matches. If I updated it every match, I'd be here all day. Uhhh, moreso.


----------



## BRN (Nov 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Double also; How the heck did you guys keep track of everything in this?


[18:47:10] Avner: http://puu.sh/56Kkr.jpg

Much thanks to Avner.


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Welp~ Don't have many of those either, save the same one everyone has. XP I could offer you a Fennekin or a noibat, or try and catch/breed something.


 What pattern do your scatterbugs have as Vivillon?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Teal broke my anus ;~;


----------



## Teal (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Teal broke my anus ;~;


 :3


We should have another tournament sometime. But with double battles.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 2, 2013)

^  I Second this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

Sounds good.

But I think it'd be interesting to do tourneys based on the tiers shown on Smogon university's site (which were created for the sake of balance, giving a place for the backyard-grade pokemon to be used and enjoyed without Haxorus/Garchomps other OU tier beasties rendering them useless. Playing on the "mons you like" thing.

It'd be interesting as there'd be a deadline and it'd involve people preparing new teams for the tourney. Like a kind of race with battles at the end or something.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

But tiers don't exist yet in XY.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for organising this, Sir! It was a great idea and it was really well-organised too =)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But tiers don't exist yet in XY.



Right. No one is fully prepared yet as well so even without tiers it is still pretty balanced in my opinion.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Thank you so much for organising this, Sir! It was a great idea and it was really well-organised too =)


Thanks for joining! Seeing all of you enter made me wanna put some effort into it.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 2, 2013)

@Arclife- Ok. I think that's around 9 PM for me. I'll be ready, or as ready as I'll ever be. XD


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Place your bets people! Who will win?! Misomie or Arclife?!?!


----------



## Hewge (Nov 2, 2013)

$5 on Misomie.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Now that I think about it, a spectator mode for watching your friends battle would have been really cool.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 2, 2013)

Every battle I've had against Arc...
I lost. >.>
But then again, I lost in this too, we didn't even HAVE to do a third match. But hey, I had fun, and I never expected to win. I'm giving my support to both.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But tiers don't exist yet in XY.



When they do, I guess?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> When they do, I guess?



Once the tiers have been established it would definitely make sense :3 At that point everyone has found out how to use the new Mons to their fullest potential and how broken some of them really are XD


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Now that I think about it, a spectator mode for watching your friends battle would have been really cool.


You can publish your battle videos to the internet and anyone can view it if you give them a specific code to put in. I've saved my battles with Lev1athan, so theoretically I'd be able to show it to anybody on this forum by publishing it and dishing out the code.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> You can publish your battle videos to the internet and anyone can view it if you give them a specific code to put in. I've saved my battles with Lev1athan, so theoretically I'd be able to show it to anybody on this forum by publishing it and dishing out the code.



You could do that but I would have loved to see the battles live.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You could do that but I would have loved to see the battles live.


I'd still be interested in watching the tournament's final after it happens.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You could do that but I would have loved to see the battles live.



I remember playing Link Battles on PokÃ©mon Colosseum/XD.

Everyone had their moves and whatnot on their Gameboys, but all the action was on a full-size telly with the 3D graphics.

You could pretty much turn it into a living room spectator sport.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm probably not the only one wondering, so I might as well ask- once Round 1 is over and done, when does Round 2 begin?


----------



## Arclife (Nov 2, 2013)

Alrighty, Im ready to battle! If the person could PM me when theyre ready, thatd be great~


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> What pattern do your scatterbugs have as Vivillon?



Hmm, have to check.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm probably not the only one wondering, so I might as well ask- once Round 1 is over and done, when does Round 2 begin?


Immediately after the first round is over-- Sunday at 12pm EST. 



Arclife said:


> Alrighty, Im ready to battle! If the person could PM me when theyre ready, thatd be great~


She said something about 9pm her time... Which would be 12am my time, which means 5 hours from now, I think?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 2, 2013)

Just as a heads up for you, SirRob, I'll be available approximately around 11:30 a.m. PST, so around 2:30 EST.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 2, 2013)

I calculated what time you'd be on wrong, oops. (I added 3 hours rather than subtracted) Gosh I'm bad with time. I'll be waiting though. :3


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

You and Arclife ought to find a better way of contacting each other before time runs out! I guess it's okay if the opponent in the next round is willing to wait, but don't count on it!



Arcane Reno said:


> Just as a heads up for you, SirRob, I'll be available approximately around 11:30 a.m. PST, so around 2:30 EST.


I stream my art at 3, so that might be a tight fit. I'll try and be on then, but if it doesn't work out, I'll be available from 4pm your time until I go to sleep.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 2, 2013)

I know. ._.I'll be waiting here so I won't miss my opponent again.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I know. ._.I'll be waiting here so I won't miss my opponent again.


Don't wait here; send a private message-- either on here or on FA. Say when you'll be available.

The guy might be asleep by now you know, so you could be waiting all night.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 2, 2013)

I sent a pm.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2013)

Alright. Hope you're able to battle him! If you still haven't managed to play him when I wake up tomorrow, I'll try to figure out how you guys can get a match in.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 2, 2013)

Kay. I hope we will fight soon. I can stay up all night easily (I normally do on weekends anyways).


----------



## Arclife (Nov 3, 2013)

So much flinches and hax... I lost


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm really surprised, I haven't gotten off that many flinches in a row before. XD It's best two out of three though if you want to go at it again.


----------



## Arclife (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah sure in a bit.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

Kay.


----------



## Arclife (Nov 3, 2013)

Well gg. Retard move and sent out Aegislash for god knows why.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

GG. I was a little confused when you did that but I just assumed it'd have a focus sash or something. XD


----------



## Arclife (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought you were gonna use a dragon type move


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

Ah. I keep needing to get around to doing that. ^^;


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Misomie won then? Yay! Glad you guys were able to play each other in the end.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

Me and Ickster have been talking - it'll be difficult to battle during the proper time period for the next round, so we're battling now and we'll hold on to the results as a secret until later. :3


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, I won. :3 To the next battle! >: D


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 3, 2013)

Well.. congrats to all advancing members.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Next time we do this, I'm going to be scarfed and EV'd like a pro methinks. I'm far too competitive for my own good D:

Should do another one though. Maybe after Bank opens up, so everyone can get their old 'mons over for it?


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

How about some kind of tier set up where us losers can have our own nooby tourney to stand a chance with each other


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought about it. If anyone wants to make it, they can! But it's too much of a hassle for me to set up.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you mind if i use your rules as a basis?
BTW does anyone wanna trade Zygarde for something good?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd be flattered if you used my rules, haha

I might join up when I lose this thing. :d


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Soon...


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

I can be a loser too. 

I'd be the champion loser, in fact. Happily.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Its just for those who havent played so much pokemon or dont have best best teams or whatever can have another chance or carry on tournamenting, not sure how im gonna do it yet.
1st prize will be the recognistion that you are slightly better than the absolute worse


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Thinking of spicing it up a bit, more recreational than competitive but still in the tournament style like having the first round or rounds maybe as 4 player matches, i guess that could work some how. Also of thinking it being 3 pokemon games aswell, that way we can counter each others types easier.
I want to say no super advanced and highly trained pokemon aswell, but all my favorite pokemon are already trained -_-
Things like no mega's is easy enough aswell.


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

A real test, of course, would be a lvl 5 and under cup. Be more about good breeding and inherited moves than EV stats then.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 3, 2013)

Just a heads up, there is a possibility I might have a problem with timings with ManiacDrake. I just recieved a message from him saying he's ready to battle now because he'll be working late later on, but it was sent an hour ago. It'll probably work out fine, but I just want to give prior notice.
Anyone have any idea which time zone he's in?
EDIT- Nevermind, he's online on Pokemon now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Soon...



The Special PokÃ©mon League.

We need our own gym leaders and elite 4


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

Harbinger - we could probably set up a 'double elimination' tournament. It's a type of tournament used in sports and poker - lose once and you drop into the 'second bracket', still competing for a chance at the finals.

( http://extremespinttopen.webs.com/Double Elim PIc.jpg )


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah you guys can go ahead with your battles if you want, although round two will officially start at 12pm est.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

Alright, I guess it's time enough - http://puu.sh/57kQY.txt

It was close, tense, nail-biting rng-hugging action. Sorry, Icks.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 3, 2013)

Well done, Drake! I'm down and out.
ManiacDrake has gone through to the next round.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 3, 2013)

Was alot of fun Dingo!  Very very close! :3


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 3, 2013)

ManiacDrake said:


> Was alot of fun Dingo!  Very very close! :3


You know what this means? You're my rival now! >:3


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 3, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> You know what this means? You're my rival now! >:3



<3   You're on!


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> But tiers don't exist yet in XY.


I think it's safe to say that Tyranitar, Garchomp, and Aegislash (i mean come on, fucking ridiculously high def and attack in the right form and it's easy to abuse King's shield and the stances) are OU. Especially Tyranitar -> Mega Garchomp or vice versa. 

Banning a couple of the obvious OP mons would lower the Roflstomps.



BRN said:


> Alright, I guess it's time enough - http://puu.sh/57kQY.txt
> 
> It was close, tense, nail-biting rng-hugging action. Sorry, Icks.



Oh thanks for leaving in the fucking me part. You cut everything else out >.>


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Aaaaand we're onto Round 2! 








*Icky vs. BRN ! 
ManiacDrake vs. DrDingo !
Arcane Reno vs. SirRob !
Misomie vs. Wither !
Distorted vs. Avner !*

I will update the wins/losses when I get back, but I gotta run for now.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

. wharrgarble


----------



## Avner (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow... that Delphox though...

Gg distorted, nice matches.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2013)

Avner said:


> Wow... that Delphox though...
> 
> Gg distorted, nice matches.



Honestly, I can't believe I won. You had me at the end, but I managed to wake up from that spore. I was on edge with that Nidoking. GG indeed.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll need confirmation from Icky before I can record your win, Six. Does Icky not like this place? ):


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Dammit, Icky. You can't of gone out after beating me, it only makes me feel worse. Brn isn't even fully evolved!

No offence Brny


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'll need confirmation from Icky before I can record your win, Six. Does Icky not like this place? ):



No he doesn't. Icky is away for this weekend, I'll see if he can't get on RQ to confirm, if not then I can confirm it as well as Umbra, Leviathan, Wrobel, and blah blah blah people in that group blah.


----------



## BRN (Nov 3, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Dammit, Icky. You can't of gone out after beating me, it only makes me feel worse. Brn isn't even fully evolved!
> 
> No offence Brny



_you're next_


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

BRN said:


> _you're next_



Ohbby 

Bring it.  I'll....lose to you. But in principle, I'll be making a point.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay mister fire doggy man! I'm ready!


Wither said:


> No he doesn't. Icky is away for this weekend, I'll see if he can't get on RQ to confirm, if not then I can confirm it as well as Umbra, Leviathan, Wrobel, and blah blah blah people in that group blah.


Gotcha, gonna go ahead and record it.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess I'll read his stories on FA, I mean maybe that'll give me some insight on his psyche


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I guess I'll read his stories on FA, I mean maybe that'll give me some insight on his psyche



Come on Rob. No one really does that......

No one......


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Come on Rob. No one really does that......
> 
> No one......


Of course they do! It's not like I'm reading them for the porn or anything! What kind of person do you think I am?


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 3, 2013)

Now I'm out, it makes me think.. 
I didn't get far enough to come close to the end, but I got too far in to enter the loser's competition.
.. and I have no idea whether this is good or bad.

Still, I'm happy to keep watching the competition and see who wins.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

We could always have a not-quite-winners-not-quite-losers tournament. Eh? Ehh??

Alright, well I gotta head off for a bit, too bad Reno didn't show up. Hopefully we can have our deathmatch later.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

Grah, ended up waking up later than anticipated. XD I'm here now though, and ready whenever! Also, happy reading.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

I ended up sleeping in a tad too. I forgot it was daylight savings time, oops. XD I'm ready to fight when you are Wither.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Grah, ended up waking up later than anticipated. XD I'm here now though, and ready whenever! Also, happy reading.


Will you be on in like an hour?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Will you be on in like an hour?



Can do!

EDIT: I might be ducking in and out intermittently, but I'll be on by quarter after 2 for sure.


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I ended up sleeping in a tad too. I forgot it was daylight savings time, oops. XD I'm ready to fight when you are Wither.



I is on. I just go in and out of sleep. My sleep schedule is just absolute fuck atm. But yeah, I'm ready if you are


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Alright, I'm ready for action! Here I go!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh snap, it's 1-1!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

GG! That was really intense, my heart was pounding. I knew I should've had a special wall prepared!


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh snap, it's 1-1!





SirRob said:


> GG! That was really intense, my heart was pounding. I knew I should've had a special wall prepared!



... What happened? Final score?

Also, I guess I'll just stick around til Misomie comes back.

EDIT: DERP, Op was updated, grats Reno!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Wither said:


> ... What happened? Final score?


Arcane won, we were both down to our last Pokemon.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> GG! That was really intense, my heart was pounding. I knew I should've had a special wall prepared!



GG indeed! Really had me wishing I had access to draco meteor for that garchomp. Had me down to 15 HP in the end o:


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 3, 2013)

If there's another tournament like this in the future I'll definitely take part. I got Y last Thursday and I fucking love it.


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

Misomie? :c

Where are yoooouuuu!


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

So, how will our side of the bracket work? Will there be another bye?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Try sending her a PM, telling her when you'll be available.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If there's another tournament like this in the future I'll definitely take part. I got Y last Thursday and I fucking love it.


Well you can challenge any of us anytime!



Arcane Reno said:


> So, how will our side of the bracket work? Will there be another bye?


3rd round, only Distorted and Wither/Misomie will have their match. Depending on how fast it's done, round 4 might start early. Since there's only gonna be 5 people, and since it's gonna be a weekday, we can do things more flexibly.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

My wifi isn't letting my 3DS on guys! I'm sorry for the wait Wither. D:

I've been trying to get it to work for these last few hours. Something is up with the freaking router. D:

Edit: I've gotten it to connect twice but each time it says there was an error with the server and then it booted me off. What do I do guys?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> My wifi isn't letting my 3DS on guys! I'm sorry for the wait Wither. D:
> 
> I've been trying to get it to work for these last few hours. Something is up with the freaking router. D:
> 
> Edit: I've gotten it to connect twice but each time it says there was an error with the server and then it booted me off. What do I do guys?


Oh, um... I don't have a clue. Can you reset the router?


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

I've reset it so many times and I tried pushing every button it had. D: 

I'll keep trying though. It let me connect again. Watch it boot me in a few seconds. This sucks. D:


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I've reset it so many times and I tried pushing every button it had. D:
> 
> I'll keep trying though. It let me connect again. Watch it boot me in a few seconds. This sucks. D:



Try changing your router's channel. Sometimes there can be interference.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Reno, I did a crappy recording of our match (I've got Gibby's saved too actually)... is it okay with you if I upload it to YouTube?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

Go for it! S'long as it has suitably badass music.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

The stupid wifi let me trough just long enough for the battles. Goodness, stupid wifi. D:<

Gosh Withers, your lead mon is ridiculously strong. D:< 

Good game though. It was a pretty close few matches. Victory does taste sweet though. :3

Me, Withers, Me.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry... no badass music. [noparse][/noparse]

Great! I sorta wanna post it here, but I don't wanna spoil your team.



Misomie said:


> The stupid wifi let me trough just long enough for the battles. Goodness, stupid wifi. D:<
> 
> Gosh Withers, your lead mon is ridiculously strong. D:<
> 
> ...


Awesome, grats Misomie! 

Wither, you're gonna report the results too, yeah? [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

The entire last match rested in that flame blast. It was either win or lose on that. 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand 
It missed. 
It
Fucking 
Missed. 
my chances were 85 to 15 and Talonflame blew it. 

But it's ok, my Talonflame is a lovely birdy. He did good. I shoved a ultra pokepuff in his beak and it was all good. (btw I'm just now getting ultra pokepuffs from presents?? Don't know what that's about but they aren't achievable through minigames and they seem to be the best) 

So GG, Misomie is moving on and I get to go back to breeding bunches of horny pokemon


SirRob said:


> Sorry... no badass music. [noparse][/noparse]



Rob I am disappoint. 
Y u no have good music? >:C


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

Doublay postÃ¨


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Yay, we're all set to have the 3rd round tomorrow. [noparse][/noparse]

I mean, Misomie and Distorted are set to have the 3rd round tomorrow! You guys better make it good!
To all the other folks, get a good rest-- the next challenge is where it counts!


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

Because of those matches I decided I need to prep for future monster birds. That ability is super strong, I still can't believe how it outspeeds sucker punch and ignores paralysis. Goodness. Also, I get ultra pokepuffs in the unlimited levels when getting full stars. I've yet to get more than two at a time though.


----------



## Wither (Nov 3, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Because of those matches I decided I need to prep for future monster birds. That ability is super strong, I still can't believe how it outspeeds sucker punch and ignores paralysis. Goodness. Also, I get ultra pokepuffs in the unlimited levels when getting full stars. I've yet to get more than two at a time though.



Gale Wings:
Talonflame's signature ability 
Hidden Ability: Fletchling line

Effect: Gives flying type moves Priority (+1 priority) 

Even without EVs in Speed Talonflame's speed is fucking ridiculously high which is why it's usually faster than Sucker Punch (+1 priority)

My birdyboo has adamant (+atk -Sp. Atk), max IVs in HP, atk, Sp. Def, Speed, and Sp. Atk. 
His Def IV is in the highest teir. EV: max atk, max hp, 10 sp. Def


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sorry... no badass music.



Great! I sorta wanna post it here, but I don't wanna spoil your team.

Hmm PM it to me? :3 Also, did ya enjoy your reading?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Sure!

Oh, well I was joking about that. Too many vaginas. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Distorted (Nov 3, 2013)

I really think Avner should be going forward instead of me. I got lucky in our match. But that ridiculously narrow victory made me realize that I have to step it up even more now. So watch out Misomie. I plan to win.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2013)

Cue the epic music


----------



## Misomie (Nov 3, 2013)

Bring it on Distorted. I didn't come this far to lose. D:


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sure!
> 
> Oh, well I was joking about that. Too many vaginas. [noparse][/noparse]



Bwahaha, I see.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm so sad that I missed out on this ;n;

Oh well, maybe I'll be able to hop in on one another time! Best of luck to the participants!


----------



## Icky (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry I was out all day. But yeah, the the sandlava got lucky. >:v


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> Sorry I was out all day. But yeah, the the sandlava got lucky. >:v



I played him and went 1-2, but the last match was literally who went first 'cos we were both in red.

Was intense. I have never felt that pressure in a battle before.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Hey Reno, I did a crappy recording of our match *(I've got Gibby's saved too actually)... is it okay with you if I upload it to YouTube?*



I'm okay with that!


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I really think Avner should be going forward instead of me. I got lucky in our match. But that ridiculously narrow victory made me realize that I have to step it up even more now. So watch out Misomie. I plan to win.


There seems to be a lot of lucky as fuck wins. 
Icky (granted, with sand veil it's more likely to miss) 
Me (Yeah, fuck you too Talonflame. I trusted you, you bastard.) 
You

I've always hated luck mechanics 
But it is what it is I guess


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

Round 3... begin!










It's Misomie vs. Distorted, fighting for their spot in the semi-finals! Who will win?!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 4, 2013)

Wither said:


> There seems to be a lot of lucky as fuck wins.
> Icky (granted, with sand veil it's more likely to miss)
> Me (Yeah, fuck you too Talonflame. I trusted you, you bastard.)
> You
> ...



That is pretty much the reason why sand veil was banned from all tiers except for the uber tier. Giving an already dangerous PokÃ©mon like Garchomp a 25% chance to avoid attacks while sandstorm is active ontop of it's great attack and speed stats is just insane.


----------



## BRN (Nov 4, 2013)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :3

Drake, tomorrow!


----------



## Icky (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That is pretty much the reason why sand veil was banned from all tiers except for the uber tier. Giving an already dangerous PokÃ©mon like Garchomp a 25% chance to avoid attacks while sandstorm is active ontop of it's great attack and speed stats is just insane.



Tell me about it. :T


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

Can the losers take sides now?

Because I want to be a screaming fangirl.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 4, 2013)

Bring it on Distorted. >: D


----------



## Distorted (Nov 4, 2013)

GG Misomie. You were about to roll me that first round but I had an ace up my sleeve.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 4, 2013)

GG. Ug. I should of brought Duke in the first round instead of Disastre. DX

Sucks to lose... Guess it's time to EV train my team. ^^;


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 4, 2013)

I wonder what it would be like if this were a round-robin and we saw who had the most wins overall.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

Distorted wins, huh..?

I'm rooting for you to win the whole thing!
But I'm betting on Reno.


----------



## Misomie (Nov 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> I wonder what it would be like if this were a round-robin and we saw who had the most wins overall.



We should do that next.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Distorted wins, huh..?
> 
> I'm rooting for you to win the whole thing!
> But I'm betting on Reno.



I'm even more nervous that I'm battling Reno instead of you Rob. If you're as good as you are, then I shudder to think who could've overcame you and your crazy monsters. But I can't give up yet. I haven't come this far just to roll over now.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

He's got good support for his powerhouses, that's for sure. I think if you can take down his offensive threats swiftly, you're clear for a victory.


----------



## Wither (Nov 4, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That is pretty much the reason why sand veil was banned from all tiers except for the uber tier. Giving an already dangerous PokÃ©mon like Garchomp a 25% chance to avoid attacks while sandstorm is active ontop of it's great attack and speed stats is just insane.



Even without sand veil Garchomp is still uber teir :I
And his ability he gets with mega evolution is also fucking ridiculous. 20% more damage Earthquake + Stab + any other item they want to use. 

If someone were to use Garchomp like that they could sweep my team with the bare minimal move count.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 4, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm even more nervous that I'm battling Reno instead of you Rob. If you're as good as you are, then I shudder to think who could've overcame you and your crazy monsters. But I can't give up yet. I haven't come this far just to roll over now.



Bwahaha! It is so on!  Just finished training a new addition to the team too.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2013)

Mega Garchomp might hit like a truck, but it's slow and needs weather support to be used to its full potential. Plus we've got two types that have immunities to its STABs. I tihnk that's enough to keep it in OU.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Misomie said:


> We should do that next.



It would be rather time-consuming. It may not seem fun to have everybody just watch stationary as more skilled players play but I seriously doubt all 16 competitors would have the time to play 15 games. Plus, more than halfway through, you'd have people with no real incentive to keep playing because it would be mathematically impossible for them to out-win their friends if they have too great a deficit.

Besides, there is nothing saying that people who have been eliminated from this tournament aren't playing with others right now to vent their frustration- including the ones they didn't fight in the tournament. So holding a round-robin would be kind of pointless.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 5, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> It would be rather time-consuming. It may not seem fun to have everybody just watch stationary as more skilled players play but I seriously doubt all 16 competitors would have the time to play 15 games. Plus, more than halfway through, you'd have people with no real incentive to keep playing because it would be mathematically impossible for them to out-win their friends if they have too great a deficit.




Nah, that's why you divide into pools. Smaller groups, four or five to a group or so. Have more than one match per day. Top two in the pool move on to single eliminations, etc. Depending on the numbers, you could even do a wild card or two. That way, even if you're not top in your pool, you still have a chance to move on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 5, 2013)

Distorted said:


> GG Misomie. You were about to roll me that first round but I had an ace *up my sleeve.*




You mean you cheated? :V


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You mean you cheated? :V



no, silly


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

Wither said:


> Even without sand veil Garchomp is still uber teir :I
> And his ability he gets with mega evolution is also fucking ridiculous. 20% more damage Earthquake + Stab + any other item they want to use.
> 
> If someone were to use Garchomp like that they could sweep my team with the bare minimal move count.



Mega Garchomp is a switch from speed to raw power though. It gets slower and instead of getting free turns through 25% evasiveness with sandstorm you get harder hitting ground moves. But if I am not mistaken 2 earthquakes in a row are still more powerful than one buffed up earthquake :3 Maybe you don't get to go first anymore as well AND you lose the 25% evasiveness. So you may dish out more damage with one attack but you get hit harder as well.



SirRob said:


> Mega Garchomp might hit like a truck, but it's slow and needs weather support to be used to its full potential. Plus we've got two types that have immunities to its STABs. I tihnk that's enough to keep it in OU.



Pretty much. If anything Mega Garchomp gives it new possibilities but still keeps it out of the Ã¼ber tier by making it a pretty managable threat if you have something to counter it. And since Garchomp is so very popular pretty much everyone has a way to counter it anyway.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

Let's not forget that Noivern is a dragon assassinator, with access to a guaranteed OHKO on Garchomp through Draco Meteor, and that's there's a tonne of pokes with access to Dazzling Gleam.

Garchomp is a sledgehammer, but gl hitting a fly with one.

FYI I'll be streaming my remaining games on Sandchat, so yuh, that's a thing.~

Drake, I should be around from 8pm GMT / 3pm EST - what works for you?


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 5, 2013)

I should be on around 12:30 p.m. PST tomorrow. S'at work for you, Distorted?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

Semi-finals start!

I'm at school right now, I'll update the image when I get back!

BRN vs. ManiacDrake!
Arcane Reno vs. Distorted!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 5, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> I should be on around 12:30 p.m. PST tomorrow. S'at work for you, Distorted?



That will work. I shall be ready.


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Mega Garchomp is a switch from speed to raw power though. It gets slower and instead of getting free turns through 25% evasiveness with sandstorm you get harder hitting ground moves. But if I am not mistaken 2 earthquakes in a row are still more powerful than one buffed up earthquake :3 Maybe you don't get to go first anymore as well AND you lose the 25% evasiveness. So you may dish out more damage with one attack but you get hit harder as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. If anything Mega Garchomp gives it new possibilities but still keeps it out of the Ã¼ber tier by making it a pretty managable threat if you have something to counter it. And since Garchomp is so very popular pretty much everyone has a way to counter it anyway.



Still Roflstomps my shit :v
Why not just Choice scarf it? I know it still won't out speed EVERYTHING but Earthquake does a shit load to many types and if you got a tyranitar and something else to back it up (really don't know what) Then it's still fucking insane. 

I don't mean to oversell him or anything, I just want to say with the right team he's pretty fucking strong. Garchomp may be easy to counter it's easy to back him up too thanks to his typing. 

I don't wanna try and pretend I know a lot of this, this is the first gen were I looked at pokemon competitively. So I'll agree with you guys, but still, we might wanna restrict a few pokemon as we go along with these tourneys. Otherwise I'm rolling Tyranitar, Garchomp, and Greninja :V (then get owned by Noiverns possibly. Noiverns are sexy bastards)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

You can give items to a mega evolved PokÃ©mon? Isn't Mega Garchomp just holding its Garchompite so you can't even give it a choice scarf?


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You can give items to a mega evolved PokÃ©mon? Isn't Mega Garchomp just holding its Garchompite so you can't even give it a choice scarf?



Meh. 
I'm trying to think and type and listen all at once. 
I make mistakes in my reasoning

Garchomp has a large penis and I don't so I'm mad :c


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

Wither said:


> Meh.
> I'm trying to think and type and listen all at once.
> I make mistakes in my reasoning



I was legitimately curious if that actually works :3 I thought I missed something! XD


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I was legitimately curious if that actually works :3 I thought I missed something! XD



I wanna choice band my Talonflame's Acrobatics but still get the boost from having no item. 
>:c then I shall have larger penis!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

Speaking of which, Choice Band Gale Wings Brave Bird sounds absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Speaking of which, Choice Band Gale Wings Brave Bird sounds absolutely terrifying.



Sounds like a dead Talonflame. :c
I'll have to try it out but I'm pretty sure the recoil will add up fast with that kind of damage. I kinda like being able to take 2-3 hits and settling for Acrobatics myself.... Now that I think about it tho I could carry a sacrifice to give it's life to heal Talonflame again as well as set up a reflect or safeguard/something if the like. You could even use a slow baton passer to give 1 or 2 swords dances/Bulk ups. But that has its downsides too. 

So many choices. So many strategies. This game is great :3c

Edit: Talonflame is too easy to counter though so doing both of those is a death sentence.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Distorted wins, huh..?
> 
> I'm rooting for you to win the whole thing!
> But I'm betting on Reno.


Similarly for me, I'm interested to see how ManiacDrake gets on. After all, I lost to him, and it'd be cool to find out I battled the person that went on to be the champion.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

So I'm getting called out. Match is in 30 mins; gonna stream in 20. See y'all at quarter past!

www.tinychat.com/sandchat


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 5, 2013)

Eh, gg BRN. Was fun.


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

GG, thanks for the game!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 5, 2013)

So Drake got BRNd?


----------



## Jags (Nov 5, 2013)

Brn for the title!

*screaming fangirl*

(Or Reno. 'cos he kicked my butt when I battled him)


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 5, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> *screaming fangirl*



Once you go screaming fangirl, you never go back. Believe me.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 5, 2013)

Welp, GG Distorted! 

@SirRob, Distorted moves on.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 5, 2013)

GG Arcane. I told you I was ready. 

One more fight to go....


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

Distorted said:


> One more fight to go....


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2013)

Back from school. I see there's no need to post a semi-finals pic. I'll work on the finals one.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 5, 2013)

Distorted vs BRN, eh?
This should be interesting.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 5, 2013)

Arcane Reno said:


> Nah, that's why you divide into pools. Smaller groups, four or five to a group or so. Have more than one match per day. Top two in the pool move on to single eliminations, etc. Depending on the numbers, you could even do a wild card or two. That way, even if you're not top in your pool, you still have a chance to move on.



But, of course you'd still need a power of two in order to create a bracket. If everyone on FA who wanted to participate in a mega-tournament did, we'd still have trouble if we don't end up with 128, 256, or 512 competitors. Plus, we'd have difficulties getting every single competitor to play at every specified time, which means tons of forfeits.


----------



## Arcane Reno (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmm. Am I the only one thinking that the final should be best of 5?


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm game for best-of-five!

What say you, Distorted? I'm around from 8pmGMT 3pmEST, let me know what's up.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

6 vs. 6 would be neat too, provided both of you had the teams for it. Whatever you and Distorted agree with is fine.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'm game for best-of-five!
> 
> What say you, Distorted? I'm around from 8pmGMT 3pmEST, let me know what's up.



Hmm...

I like that idea as well. Best 3 out of 5. Should we keep using 3 pokemon though?


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I like that idea as well. Best 3 out of 5. Should we keep using 3 pokemon though?



I'd prefer a 3, it changes the dynamics too much to be comfortable to roll with 6.

Mind if we stream again?


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

BRN said:


> I'd prefer a 3, it changes the dynamics too much to be comfortable to roll with 6.
> 
> Mind if we stream again?



That's fine with me.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

FINAL ROUND!

*BRN VS. DISTORTED!*


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!

This is getting good.

You have magic fingers Rob. Like I can't even stop smiling this is so awesome.


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

holy christ rob

holy christ :3



squeak


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

I smack down 10 dollah dollah bills down that BRN wins.

10 dollahs and a smooch~

Any takers ? ?


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

Go Brn! You better win now or else.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm rooting for you, Distorted! Bottom bracket pride!!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm rooting for BRN because I lost to him, and it would make it less shameful for me if he won =D


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

www.tinychat.com/sandchat

I'm thinking 9pmGMT, 4pmEST - anyone?


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Stream's up, come on down!


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats Distorted


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

Hot damn, 1-3. Mawile's substitute was a great play, and Weavile's Pressure took the last of my Stone Edges which may have got your Delphox. I had an *awesome* time, the better team won, and I got to play a lot of challenging and fun battles-

Thanks for the fun, Distorted, and a billion thanks to SirRob!


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

That was one of one of the most heated battles I had in forever. I'm mad that my laptop didn't let me see the stream much.

You have my utmost respect BRN. This was an awesome tournament. Thank you so much Rob, and everyone that participated. I so full of what right now.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, should have put this in the pokemon thread.


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

I actually had a double-hit moved planned for use in cases of Focus Sash and Substitute.

Would be my bad planning that that move was Dragon Type. ;D 

Likewise, much respect to you, D-champ!


----------



## Jags (Nov 6, 2013)

Trainer Distorted now stands at the top of Mount Silver, with his level 87 Mawhile, waiting for someone to challenge him next tournament.


----------



## ManiacDrake (Nov 6, 2013)

Or before, if he's willing. ;3


----------



## Distorted (Nov 6, 2013)

Lol, I trained that Mawile to shut down Dragons, but found out that it has a lot more to it than that. Fairy types are kinda breaking the game this gen. I'm surpised I didn't get hit with that Hypnosis earlier. And I had trained a Carbink, but didn't know if I should bring it in the tournament or not. But after seeing Brn's I see that it has some good potential.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats, Distorted!


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

Grats Distorted, and everyone who participated! This tournament couldn't have been done without all of you.

Distorted, can you send me a list of your team of 6 and any refs you have of your character? (picture or description)


----------



## BRN (Nov 6, 2013)

[yt]k1zjFfe2R_k[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

When I get my team set up, I definitely wanna play Distorted. He's got a lot of uncanny Pokemon.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Grats Distorted, and everyone who participated! This tournament couldn't have been done without all of you.
> 
> Distorted, can you send me a list of your team of 6 and any refs you have of your character? (picture or description)



I have to say that Distorted did a wonderful job, as did all 15 of the others. Maybe someday I'll join you in another tournament of this type. In the mean time, SirRob will have some competition in the drawing of Furry Trainers with Pokemon. I'm laying down the gauntlet and I hope SirRob is able to do for Distorted better than I did with my fursona and Pokemon. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12005958/

Of course, having done this myself do I need to even enter a Pokemon tournament now?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry I never got around to doing this Gibby! Here's both of the matches I had.

Round 1 (Gibby)
Round 2 (Arcane Reno)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Sorry I never got around to doing this Gibby! Here's both of the matches I had.
> 
> Round 1 (Gibby)
> Round 2 (Arcane Reno)



Awwhh, sweet memories.

Good game, though! I'm looking forward to having another go.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Awwhh, sweet memories.
> 
> Good game, though! I'm looking forward to having another go.



This tournament looks like it was a one-shot deal. Sure, you guys will play each other in a great series of rematches and matches that never were bracketed and you'll even play people who didn't compete in the tournament, but I don't know if there's going to be another tourney like this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh man, this whole thing was so much fun^^
Congrats to Distorted!


----------



## Hewge (Nov 6, 2013)

Dang. Now I don't get my 10 dollahs or my smooch.

Congratulations, D-man.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 6, 2013)

''This video is unavailable in your country, please go fuck yourself'' 
Thanks youtube...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> ''This video is unavailable in your country, please go fuck yourself''
> Thanks youtube...


Spoiler: 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Distorted wins


----------



## Teal (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats Distorted.

I'm gonna train a Mawile now.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats Distorted!
I lost first against the guy who won. ;w;


----------



## Jags (Nov 7, 2013)

Know what'd be cool? a FAF points system. So instead of having a specified tournament at X time, you could just have a table of people who are registered. Then, if someone has had a few battles with people on here, they'd subsequently get points for it and move up. 

Of course, if people just go 'lol 50 points I won 13 battles', it'll be a bit off. But it would encourage more hard training and interaction with other people than sitting around waiting for someone to organise a tournament.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 7, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Know what'd be cool? a FAF points system. So instead of having a specified tournament at X time, you could just have a table of people who are registered. Then, if someone has had a few battles with people on here, they'd subsequently get points for it and move up.
> 
> Of course, if people just go 'lol 50 points I won 13 battles', it'll be a bit off. But it would encourage more hard training and interaction with other people than sitting around waiting for someone to organise a tournament.



Good idea, but it might take the fun out of battling for those of us who consistently lose battles. Sometimes it's better to do it just for the fun and tension in the moment.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 7, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Good idea, but it might take the fun out of battling for those of us who consistently lose battles. Sometimes it's better to do it just for the fun and tension in the moment.



And of course, you can't have super-heavy Pokemon players with a King Kong addiction to the game going up against those with an ice cream habit for Pokemon. The latter only plays for an hour each day, doesn't breed Pokemon to the breaking point to get the right nature or inherited move, and seldom use held items. The former might actually lose a job for their Pokemon habit, if they ever had one. A Pokemon league beyond just tournaments would need to be adjusted in terms of skill level, time spent playing the game, and whether or not one has Legendaries. There have been so many times I've wanted to play somebody else only to realize an imbalance in the amount of time I have spent relative to him/her, resulting in a one-sided match. Eliminating all the advantages would be impossible.


----------

